# Prüfungszeugnis verloren :  Was nun?



## tom1977 (21. Februar 2022)

Hallo Angelfreunde!
Ich hoffe, hier Hilfe bei meinem Problem zu finden.

*Hier die Kurzversion:*
Ich möchte einen Angelschein beantragen, kann aber mein Prüfungszeugnis nicht mehr finden. Was kann ich tun, ohne erneut die Fischereiprüfung ablegen zu müssen?

*Hier die Langversion:*
Mit 11 oder 12 Jahren habe ich 1988 oder 1989 die Fischereiprüfung in Hessen abgelegt. Seit dieser Zeit hatte ich durchgängig einen Jahresfischereischein bis zum Jahr 2007. Aufgrund eines Auslandsaufenthaltes habe ich 2007 den Fischereischein nicht mehr verlängert.
Mittlerweile lebe ich in Bayern und möchte dort gerne wieder angeln gehen. Auf meiner Gemeinde wollte ich kürzlich einen neuen Fischereischein beantragen, musste dann aber feststellen, dass mir mein Prüfungszeugnis nicht mehr vorliegt. Scheinbar ist es bei einem meiner Umzüge verloren gegangen. Das ist natürlich meine Schuld, ich muss aber auch sagen, dass man als 11-jähriger Bub nicht unbedingt daran denkt, solch ein Dokument sicher abzuheften.
Ich habe mich dann an die Untere Fischereibehörde der Gemeinde in Hessen gewendet, die mir bis 2007 die Fischereischeine ausgestellt hatte, mit der Bitte, mir eine Zweitschrift des Zeugnisses zukommen zu lassen. Die Behörde hat mir dann mitgeteilt, dass 5 Jahre nach dem letzten Ausstellen meines Fischereischeines alle meine Unterlagen turnusgemäß vernichtet wurden und sie somit nichts mehr zu mir vorliegen haben, auf dessen Basis sie mir weiterhelfen können.
Das Original des bis 2007 gültigen Fischereischeines liegt mir noch vor, wird aber weder von meiner neuen Gemeinde in Bayern, noch von der alten Gemeinde in Hessen anerkannt, um mir einen neuen Fischereischein ausstellen zu können. Ohne das Prüfungszeugnis bewegen sich die Beamten keinen Millimeter.
Ich habe mich auch an den Anglerverein gewendet, bei dem ich von 1989 – 2006 Mitglied war. Aber auch dort lagen leider keine Unterlagen mehr zu mir vor.
Von Seiten der neuen Gemeinde in Bayern heißt es, dass mir ohne Vorlage eines Zeugnisses kein Fischereischein ausgestellt werden kann. Das wurde mir sowohl von der Gemeinde selbst als auch von der Regierung Schwaben mitgeteilt.
Das von mir nicht mehr auffindbare Zeugnis ist die eine Sache (mea culpa!). Die andere Sache, die ich nicht begreife, ist: Ich hätte ja in Hessen über all die Jahre nie einen Fischereischein ausgestellt bekommen, wenn ich die Fischereiprüfung nicht bestanden hätte. Ich hätte ohne eine bestandene Prüfung auch nie Mitglied im Anglerverein werden können. Ich frage mich, warum diese Umstände von keiner der Seiten anerkannt werden...

Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee, was ich noch machen könnte, um an den Angelschein zukommen? Das erneute Ablegen der Fischereiprüfung würde ich gerne vermeiden ;-)

Vielen Dank!!

Tom


----------



## W-Lahn (21. Februar 2022)

Angelschein verloren: So bekommst du deine Angelpapiere wieder
					

Angelschein verloren! Nun steht man vor der Frage: Wie bekomme ich meine Angelpapiere wieder? Wir haben einmal bei den Behörden nachgefragt.




					www.blinker.de


----------



## Mescalero (21. Februar 2022)

Ich fürchte, du wirst um eine erneute Prüfung nicht herumkommen. Die Behörde will den Nachweis und eine andere Möglichkeit, diesen zu beschaffen, gibt es nicht.


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Februar 2022)

Du könntest versuchen bei der Prüfungsbehörde nachzufragen, die das Zeugnis ausgestellt hat.

Wenn Du noch einen hessischen Fischereischein hast, wo drauf stünde, wann und wo Du die Prüfung abgelegt hast, könnte das evtl. auch als Nachweis reichen.

Ob eine 1988 in Hessen abgelegte Fischerprüfung in Bayern überhaupt als gleichwertig anerkannt würde, weiß ich aber nicht.

Damals war das m.W. noch nicht der Fall.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Februar 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Damals war das m.W. noch nicht der Fall.


Hallo,

das glaube ich auch. Da hatte doch eine findige Gemeinde in Hessen einen Trick raus, damit bayerische Angler übers Hintertürchen eine Fischereischein bekamen. Ich glaube das war Schlitz. Dem wurde dann ein Riegel vorgeschoben und erstmal hessische Fischereischeine in Bayern nicht mehr anerkannt.
Heute sieht das natürlich anders aus und es gibt da kaum mehr Probleme, aber mit einer, vor ber 30 Jahren abgelegten Prüfung - ich habe da Bedenken.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Blueser (21. Februar 2022)

Ich wohne zwar nicht in Hessen, aber bei uns sind die Daten bei der Jagd- und Fischeibehörde digital hinterlegt. Eventuell ist es bei euch ebenso...


----------



## NaabMäx (21. Februar 2022)

Konnte man in Hessen mit 11 /12 Jahren schon die Fischerprüfung machen? 
Hattest du nicht nur einen Jugendfischereischein - ohne Prüfung, ausgestellt bekommen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Februar 2022)

Sehr interessante Frage, eine Antwort wüßte ich nicht. Aber im Umkehrschluß, mein Sportfischerprüfungs-Ausweis ist von 1975, mein Fischereischein von 1980, wenn ich die mal am Wasser durch einen unglücklichen Zufall verlieren würde, was dann? 
Was ist jetzt besser:
Kopieren und nur noch Kopien mitnehmen??
Oder die Kopien zu Hause lassen, weil die bei einer Kontrolle nicht anerkannt werden?? Ob die dann bei einem Verlust von der Ausstellenden Behörde anerkannt werden für eine Neuausstellung??
Ist auf jeden Fall mal eine Nachfrage bei der Stadt wert, ob die die damaligen Daten noch haben, wir hier in Niedersachsen haben den Fischereischein ja auf Lebenszeit.


----------



## Skott (21. Februar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Frage, eine Antwort wüßte ich nicht. Aber im Umkehrschluß, mein Sportfischerprüfungs-Ausweis ist von 1975, mein Fischereischein von 1980, wenn ich die mal am Wasser durch einen unglücklichen Zufall verlieren würde, was dann?
> Was ist jetzt besser:
> Kopieren und nur noch Kopien mitnehmen??
> Oder die Kopien zu Hause lassen, weil die bei einer Kontrolle nicht anerkannt werden?? Ob die dann bei einem Verlust von der Ausstellenden Behörde anerkannt werden für eine Neuausstellung??
> Ist auf jeden Fall mal eine Nachfrage bei der Stadt wert, ob die die damaligen Daten noch haben, wir hier in Niedersachsen haben den Fischereischein ja auf Lebenszeit.


Meines Wissens, zumindest bei uns in NRW ist das so, musst du am Wasser, also beim Fischen nur (Bundes)Fischereischein und den Erlaubnisschein mitführen und den Berechtigten auf Verlangen vorlegen.
Den Sportfischerprüfungs-Ausweis muss ich nicht mitführen und deshalb bewahre ich den zuhause ganz sicher auf. Zusätzlich habe ich den gescannt und digital abgespeichert...
Den (Bundes)Fischereischein bekommt man hier in NRW nur, wenn man den Sportfischerprüfungs-Ausweis vorgelegt hatte...
Ich denke, dass das in den meisten Bundesländern so ist.

Edit: Andererseits erwarte ich von einer Behörde, die ja sonst auch nichts vergisst, dass irgendwo im Archiv nachgesehen werden kann, ob und wann ich die Sportfischerprüfung abgelegt habe...
Ich kann allerdings nicht von einem Sachbearbeiter erwarten, dass er in den Keller geht, um einen 10 Jahreszeitraum zu durchforsten. Man sollte das schon relativ genau eingrenzen können.... (und persönliche Vorsprache ist immer besser als eine telefonische Anfrage)


----------



## feko (21. Februar 2022)

Mir hat man damals auf dem Landratsamt weiter geholfen. Bis zum Jahr 1992 waren die Daten noch vorhanden.
Lg


----------



## Mescalero (21. Februar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Frage, eine Antwort wüßte ich nicht. Aber im Umkehrschluß, mein Sportfischerprüfungs-Ausweis ist von 1975, mein Fischereischein von 1980, wenn ich die mal am Wasser durch einen unglücklichen Zufall verlieren würde, was dann?
> Was ist jetzt besser:
> Kopieren und nur noch Kopien mitnehmen??
> Oder die Kopien zu Hause lassen, weil die bei einer Kontrolle nicht anerkannt werden?? Ob die dann bei einem Verlust von der Ausstellenden Behörde anerkannt werden für eine Neuausstellung??
> Ist auf jeden Fall mal eine Nachfrage bei der Stadt wert, ob die die damaligen Daten noch haben, wir hier in Niedersachsen haben den Fischereischein ja auf Lebenszeit.


Uns wurde gesagt, man solle das offizielle Prüfungsdokument aufheben. Geht der Fischereischein verloren oder wird geklaut, ist die Prüfungsbescheinigung vorzulegen, sonst gibt es keinen neuen Schein. Gilt für Bayern.


----------



## Angelmann67 (21. Februar 2022)

Bei der unteren Fischereibehörde in Hessen( der Stadt oder der Gemeinde wo die Prüfung abgelegt wurde) anrufen, die haben das Prüfungszeugnis.
Ist mir auch schon passiert,  die haben mir dann einen neuen ausgestellt. 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## eisblock (21. Februar 2022)

Hast Du vielleicht die Möglichkeit, einen Wohnsitz in Baden Württemberg anzumelden? Ich weiß nicht wie die Gesetzeslage dort jetzt ist. Aber es war bis vor einigen Jahren dort so, dass man einen Fischereischein ausgestellt bekam, wenn man nachweisen konnte, bis zu einem bestimmten Stichtag aktiv gefischt zu haben (Vereinszugehörigkeit etc.). Der lag irgendwo in den 70er Jahren. Dann war kein Prüfungsnachweis nötig. Die Einzelheiten kenne ich nicht mehr, aber das kannst Du vielleicht selbst recherchieren. Hatte nämlich vor 25 Jahren dasselbe Problem. Den BaWü Schein habe ich dann in Hessen umschreiben lassen. Sonst hätte ich auch in die Röhre geguckt.

Sorry sehe gerade, du hast die Prüfung Ende der 80 er gemacht. Ich glaube das wäre dann auch dafür zu spät.


----------



## Serdo (21. Februar 2022)

Ging mir ähnlich. Ich hab auch so mit 14 meine Fischerprüfung in Bayern gemacht. Über dreißig Jahre und etliche Umzüge (mittlerweile in Hamburg gelandet) fand ich es eine gute Idee, mal wieder zu angeln. Also im Internet geschaut, wo denn in Bayern Angeln aufgehängt ist. Ah, ja, zusammen mit der Jagd im Ressort Landwirtschaft. Also den Ansprechpartner rausgesucht, meinen Namen, Geburtsdatum und damaligen Anschrift hinterlassen. Natürlich keine Prüfungsnummer. Ich wusste ja nicht mal das genaue Jahr. 6 Tage später hatte ich eine gesiegelte Zweitschrift meines Prüfungszeugnisses im Briefkasten. So geht das.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Februar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Frage, eine Antwort wüßte ich nicht. Aber im Umkehrschluß, mein Sportfischerprüfungs-Ausweis ist von 1975, mein Fischereischein von 1980, wenn ich die mal am Wasser durch einen unglücklichen Zufall verlieren würde, was dann?
> Was ist jetzt besser:
> Kopieren und nur noch Kopien mitnehmen??
> Oder die Kopien zu Hause lassen, weil die bei einer Kontrolle nicht anerkannt werden?? Ob die dann bei einem Verlust von der Ausstellenden Behörde anerkannt werden für eine Neuausstellung??
> Ist auf jeden Fall mal eine Nachfrage bei der Stadt wert, ob die die damaligen Daten noch haben, wir hier in Niedersachsen haben den Fischereischein ja auf Lebenszeit.


Hallo,

soweit ich weiss, werden Kopien im Allgemeinen nicht anerkannt, da eine Kopie ja kein gültiges Ausweispapier darstellt, egal ob jetzt Personalausweis, Führerschein, Fischereschein, Vollmachten, Testamente etc.. Einzige Ausnahme, die ich kenne, wäre die notariell beglaubigte Abschrift (Kopie) einer Generalvollmacht.
Das mit zu Hause Kopien aufheben ist dagegen schon sinnvoll, da es bei einer Neuausstellung auf jeden Fall hilfreich ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Februar 2022)

Serdo schrieb:


> Ging mir ähnlich. Ich hab auch so mit 14 meine Fischerprüfung in Bayern gemacht. Über dreißig Jahre und etliche Umzüge (mittlerweile in Hamburg gelandet) fand ich es eine gute Idee, mal wieder zu angeln. Also im Internet geschaut, wo denn in Bayern Angeln aufgehängt ist. Ah, ja, zusammen mit der Jagd im Ressort Landwirtschaft. Also den Ansprechpartner rausgesucht, meinen Namen, Geburtsdatum und damaligen Anschrift hinterlassen. Natürlich keine Prüfungsnummer. Ich wusste ja nicht mal das genaue Jahr. 6 Tage später hatte ich eine gesiegelte Zweitschrift meines Prüfungszeugnisses im Briefkasten. So geht das.


Hallo,

ja, aber wir in Bayern waren ja da auch voraus und die staatliche Fischerprüfung gibt es bei uns ja schon seit über 50 Jahren, da war das dann auch schon gut organisiert.
Zuvor gab es ja nur die Sportfischerprüfung durch den Verband, welche dann ab 1970 keine  Gültigkeit mehr hatte, aber jeder, der vor 1970 einen Jahresfischereischein hatte, galt als sogenannter "Altfischer" (hieß tatsächlich so) und war von der staatlichen Prüfungpflicht befreit.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bogaversenker (21. Februar 2022)

Servus,ruf mal beim Verband hessischer Sportfischer in Wiesbaden an….die sollten Dir helfen können….


----------



## tom1977 (23. Februar 2022)

Vielen Dank an alle für die zahlreichen Antworten  
Ich werde Euch informieren, wenn es ein Update gibt.


----------



## rippi (28. Februar 2022)

Ich will dir auch noch einen gut gemeinten Rat geben, auch wenn es vielleicht schon zu spät ist: Brülle die Mitarbeiter da nicht direkt an, sonst werden sie sauer und kommen dir erst Recht nicht entgegen. Wenn du aber unbedingt Brüllen willst dann nur per Telefon oder digitalisierter Tonbandaufnahmen per Mail.


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Februar 2022)

Erinnere Dich
wo hast du den Zielwurf gemacht
die fragen
was ist ein Milchner od. Rogner
welcher Verein hat Dir das angeboten

frage deinen angelfreund mit dem du dar warst.


----------



## tom1977 (5. März 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich will dir auch noch einen gut gemeinten Rat geben, auch wenn es vielleicht schon zu spät ist: Brülle die Mitarbeiter da nicht direkt an, sonst werden sie sauer und kommen dir erst Recht nicht entgegen. Wenn du aber unbedingt Brüllen willst dann nur per Telefon oder digitalisierter Tonbandaufnahmen per Mail.


Verstehe den "Rat" nicht ganz... Wie kommst Du darauf, dass ich andere Menschen anbrülle? Und warum sollte ich sie anbrüllen??


----------



## Forelle74 (5. März 2022)

tom1977 schrieb:


> Verstehe den "Rat" nicht ganz... Wie kommst Du darauf, dass ich andere Menschen anbrülle? Und warum sollte ich sie anbrüllen??


Das war ein Ripi Scherz  .
Nimm das nicht so ernst


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. März 2022)

So etwas ist natürlich Sesselpupers Tag.
Ohne Nummer? Geht ja gar nicht. 
Hach denkt der sich: heute ist mein Tag und du guckst in die Röhre.


----------



## tom1977 (24. Mai 2022)

So, nun kann ich euch endlich ein Feedback geben, denn ich habe endlich wieder einen Angelschein! 
Vielen Dank noch mal für euer Feedback. Ein Tipp war dabei, der weitergeholfen hat. Dazu gleich mehr. Bei manchen, die geantwortet haben, hätte ich mir gewünscht, sie hätten vorher meinen Post gelesen, dann hätten sie sich ihre Antwort sparen können.
Der goldene Tipp kam von Bogaversenker 
Ich habe mich mit dem Hessischen Fischer Verband in Verbindung gesetzt. Die konnten mein Prüfungzeugnis zwar auch nicht finden, aber die nette Dame hat angeboten, wenn ich jemanden finde, der damals mit mir die Prüfung abgelegt hat, und diese Person schickt ihr eine Kopie seines Prüfungszeugnisses sowie ein Schreiben, das bestätigt, dass wir zusammen die Prüfung abgelegt haben, dann würde sie mir eine Zweitschrift ausstellen. Puh, langer Satz ;-)
Jedenfalls habe ich glücklicherweise eine Person finden können, die alle Unterlagen zugeschickt hat, und schließlich habe ich die Zweitschrift bekommen. Und schlußendlich dann den Fischereischein ...auf Lebenszeit!!
Also 1000-Dank noch mal an Bogaversenker !!!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. Mai 2022)

Na dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ende gut, alles gut!  Ich habe meine Prüfung 1981 oder 82 in Niedersachsen gemacht und das Prüfungszeugnis immer als Andenken behalten. 
Das kam mir zugute, als ich vor einigen Jahren in Bayern den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit erworben habe. Hätte ich das Zeugnis nicht mehr gehabt, wäre ich um eine neue Prüfung wohl nicht herumgekommen...


----------



## Jürgen57 (25. Mai 2022)

Was ich aber nicht verstehe wenn man noch den Fischereischein hat ist das doch ein Nachweis
das man mal die Prüfung abgelegt hat.Man braucht das Prüfungszeugnies normalerweise ja nur
für die erste Ausstellung eines Fischereischeines.Aber ich glaube das muß man nicht Verstehen.
Typisch Amtsdeutsch Theorie und Praxis.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Mai 2022)

Jürgen57 schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht verstehe wenn man noch den Fischereischein hat ist das doch ein Nachweis
> das man mal die Prüfung abgelegt hat.Man braucht das Prüfungszeugnies normalerweise ja nur
> für die erste Ausstellung eines Fischereischeines.Aber ich glaube das muß man nicht Verstehen.
> Typisch Amtsdeutsch Theorie und Praxis.


Hallo,

sowie ich das aus dem ersten Beitrag herauslese. hatte tom1977 seit 2007 keinen Fischereischein mehr.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Mai 2022)

Das ist mir auch mal verlustig gegangen.
Hab dann bei der ausstellenden Behörde angerufen und zwei Wochen später hatte ich ne Zweitausfertigung im Briefkasten... .


----------



## Bogaversenker (8. Juni 2022)

Hab’s grad erst gelesen…freue mich,dass es geklappt hat….viel Spaß mit deinem neuen/alten Hobby…


----------



## fishhawk (8. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Jürgen57 schrieb:


> wenn man noch den Fischereischein hat ist das doch ein Nachweis
> das man mal die Prüfung abgelegt hat


Nur wenn im Fischereischein auch drin steht, dass die Prüfung erfolgreich abgelegt wurde.

Das ist vermutlich nicht überall der Fall.


----------



## Rotaugenschubser (19. Juni 2022)

tom1977 schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde!
> Ich hoffe, hier Hilfe bei meinem Problem zu finden.
> 
> *Hier die Kurzversion:*
> ...


https://hessenfischer.net/adressen-fischereibehoerden    Dort per Email oder Telefonisch melden,den vollen Namen,Geburtsdaten und die Prüfungszeit nebst damals aktuellen Wohnort bereithalten und die aktuelle Adresse^^20 Euro überweisen! 2Tage später war meine Zweitschrift im Postkasten! (Bayern)


----------

